# Port-Hut Hog Shelter



## catfishcookin (Nov 2, 2003)

I want a Port-a-Hut shelter for my two gilts to farrow in and I can't find anything similar to these all metal, portable huts anywhere around here. What have some of you done for a small shelter/farrowing place for your gilts? The area that I live in doesn't have a dealer for these huts. Perhaps, one of you have a hut to sell around East TN or Ky.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Catfish, we have 8 or 9 port-a-huts, in various sizes. Have used them for everything from sheep, cows and pigs. They're fantastic. Port-a-hut.com will freight them to you if you don't have a local supplier. I think freight costs are built into the listed prices.


----------



## catfishcookin (Nov 2, 2003)

CJ said:


> Catfish, we have 8 or 9 port-a-huts, in various sizes. Have used them for everything from sheep, cows and pigs. They're fantastic. Port-a-hut.com will freight them to you if you don't have a local supplier. I think freight costs are built into the listed prices.


I assumed shipping would be too costly because of the bulk of these things but I'll call them and see. I've already emailed the company requesting info. I used them when I lived in Illinois--the hog capital of the midwest--but in TN the farm stores look at me like I'm asking for the moon and say "nobody raises pigs anymore around here..."


----------



## Siryet (Jun 29, 2002)

I am posting this web site and maybe you could "adjust" this to fit your needs.

I am going to use pallets for the base and sides (no Floor)so the hogs don't break it down.

Good luck.

http://www2.moment.net/~wingnut/hoophouse.htm


----------



## catfishcookin (Nov 2, 2003)

Siryet said:


> I am posting this web site and maybe you could "adjust" this to fit your needs.
> 
> I am going to use pallets for the base and sides (no Floor)so the hogs don't break it down.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## eb (Sep 14, 2003)

CJ said:


> Catfish, we have 8 or 9 port-a-huts, in various sizes. Have used them for everything from sheep, cows and pigs. They're fantastic. Port-a-hut.com will freight them to you if you don't have a local supplier. I think freight costs are built into the listed prices.



ANyone have sample sizes and prices for these shelters? I had sent a few emails to them after seeing the ads, but never got any response from anyone...I assumed they were a defunct company? Is there a place on-line with sizes and proces?


----------



## catfishcookin (Nov 2, 2003)

They are still in business, but they don't get back to you. Sucky customer service, I say.


----------



## DMC_OH (Nov 4, 2003)

use 3 pallets and a tin roof use scrap wood to cover open slots leave bottom open so the hogs can dig a hole to sleep in put straw in shed for bedding


----------



## catfishcookin (Nov 2, 2003)

DMC_OH said:


> use 3 pallets and a tin roof use scrap wood to cover open slots leave bottom open so the hogs can dig a hole to sleep in put straw in shed for bedding


I like this idea...I believe you have the answer. Appreciate it!


----------

